# Overflow funktioniert nicht



## napsi (14. September 2010)

hallo!

Der overflow befehl funktioniert leider nicht. habe ihn 2 mal in der homepage eingebaut. einmal funktionierts und einmal nicht.

vielleicht kann mir wer helfen.



```
.SubFieldLeft {
	height:380px;
	border:2px;
	border-color:#FF4B10;
	border-style:solid;
	margin-bottom:2px;
	background-image:url(../img/Style/BackroundSubNav.jpg);
	overflow:auto;
}





.SubFieldLeft ul {
	margin-left: 10px;
	padding-left:5px;
	font-size:14px;
	margin-top:10px;
	font-weight:bolder;
}

.SubFieldLeft  ul li {
	list-style:none;
	margin-bottom: 10px;
}

.SubFieldLeft  ul li b{
	font-size:16px;
	font-weight:bolder;
	margin-right:10px;
	color: #FF4B10;
}

.SubFieldLeft ul li a {
		color: #FF4B10;
}

.SubFieldLeft ul li a:hover {
		color: #CCC;
		background-color: #FF4B10;
		font-weight:bolder;
}



.SubFieldLeftSmall {
	height:220px;
	border:2px;
	border-color:#FF4B10;
	border-style:solid;
	margin-bottom:2px;
	background-image:url(../img/Style/LogoWerbung.gif);
	background-repeat:no-repeat;
	background-position:center;
}

.SubFieldLeft p, .SubFieldRight p {
	font-size:12px;
	font-weight:normal;
	color:#000;
	padding-left: 8px;
}

.SubFieldLeft p a, .SubFieldRight p a {
	font-size:12px;
	font-weight:bolder;
	color:#FF4B10;	
}

.SubFieldLeft p a:hover, .SubFieldRight p a:hover{
	font-size:12px;
	font-weight:bolder;
	color:#FF4B10;	
	text-decoration:underline;
}

.SubFieldLeft h1, .SubFieldRight h1, .SubFieldLeftSmall h1  {
	font-size:16px;
	font-weight:bolder;
	padding: 2px;
	color:#000;
}

.SubFieldLeft h2, .SubFieldRight h2, .SubFieldLeftSmall h2  {
	font-size:14px;
	font-style:italic;
	font-weight:bold;
	padding-left: 8px;
	color:#FF4B10;
}

#left {
	margin-top:2px;
	width:205px;
	height:606px;
	background-color:#FFF;
	float: left;
}

.SubFieldRight {
	height:200px;
	border-bottom-style:none;
	border-bottom:solid;
	border:1px;
	border-color:#FF4B10;
	z-index:200;
}

#right {
	margin-top:2px;
	width:200px;
	height:606px;
	background-color:#FFF;
	float: right;
	border:2px;
	border-color:#FF4B10;
	border-style:solid;
	background-image:url(../img/Style/BackroundNews.jpg);
	z-index:100;
}

#MainFieldCenter {
	margin-top: 2px;
	margin-right: 2px;
	width:585px;
	height:596px;
	border:2px;
	border-color:#FF4B10;
	background-color:#FFF;
	border-style:solid;
	float:right;
	padding:10px 10px 0 10px;
}

#MainFieldCenter ul {
	margin-left: 10px;
	padding-left:5px;
	font-size:14px;
	margin-top:10px;
}

#MainFieldCenter ul li {
	list-style:none;
	margin-bottom: 10px;
}

#MainFieldCenter ul li b{
	font-size:16px;
	font-weight:bolder;
	margin-right:10px;
	color: #FF4B10;
}

#MainFieldCenter h1 {
	color: #FF4B10;
	font-size:20px;
	font-weight:bolder;
	text-decoration:underline;
	padding-bottom: 10px;
	overflow:auto;
}


#MainFieldCenter ul li a:hover .info {
	padding: 0px;
	display: block;
	position: absolute;
	top: 200px;
	left:550px;
	z-index: auto;
	width: 250px;
}


#MainFieldCenter ul li a .info {
	display:none;
}

#MainFieldCenter ul li a {
		text-decoration:none;
		color:#000000;
		border: 0px;
}

#MainFieldCenter ul li a:hover {
		color: #FF4B10;
}

#MainFieldCenter ul li a:hover {
                color: #FF4B10;
                background:none; /* Hat für den IE6 gefehlt. damit er die CSS-Popups öffnet */
}

#MainFieldCenter .tabelle {
	width:550px;
	line-height: 20px;
	border-style: solid;
	border-color: #ff4b10;
	border: 1px;
	
}

#MainFieldCenter .tabelle .headlineRang, .headlineMannschaft, .headlineSpiele, .headlineSiege, .headlineUnentschieden, .headlineNiederlagen, .headlineTorverhaeltnis, .headlineTordifferenz, .headlinePunkte{
	font-size:18;
	color: #FF4B10;
	font-weight:bolder;
	border: 1px #ff4b10 solid;
}

#MainFieldCenter .tabelle .headlineRang, .headlineSpiele, .headlineSiege, .headlineUnentschieden, .headlineNiederlagen, .headlineTorverhaeltnis, .headlineTordifferenz, .headlinePunkte {
	text-align:center;
}

#MainFieldCenter .tabelle .rang, .mannschaft, .spiele, .siege, .unentschieden, .niederlagen, .torverhaeltnis, .tordifferenz, .punkte, .zeileGerade {
	font-size:14;
	color: #000;
	font-weight:normal;
	border: 1px #ff4b10 solid;
}

#MainFieldCenter .tabelle .rang, .spiele, .siege, .unentschieden, .niederlagen, .torverhaeltnis, .tordifferenz, .punkte {
	text-align:center;
}

.mannschaft a{
	text-decoration: none;
	color: #000;
	padding-left: 2px;
}

.mannschaft {
	text-decoration: none;
	color: #000;
	padding-left: 2px;
}
```


```
<div id="MainFieldCenter">
	<h1>Kampfmannschaft</h1>
    <h2>Trainer</h2>
    
    <ul>
    	<li><a href="#">Gottlieb Schöndorfer<span class="info">
			<h1>Gottlieb Schöndorfer</h1><br>
            <p>Funktion: Sektionsleiter<br>
            im Verein seit: </p>
			<br>
			<img src="Img/team kompr/Co-Trainer-Gottlieb-Schoend[1].jpg" alt=""></span></a></li>
            
    	<li><a href="#">Ludwig Balatka<span class="info">
			<h1>Ludwig Balatka</h1><br>
            <p>Funktion: Trainer<br>
            im Verein seit: </p>
			<br>
			<img src="Img/team kompr/Balatka-Ludwig-big[1].jpg" alt=""></span></a></li>
            
	</ul>
    
    <h2>Tormann</h2>
    
    <ul>
    	<li><a href="#">Marion Steinbacher<span class="info">
			<h1>Marion Steinbacher</h1><br>
            <p>Rückennummer: <br>
			Position: Tormann<br>
            Geburtsdatum: <br>
            im Verein seit: </p>
			<br>
		  <img src="img/team kompr/Steinbacher_Mario_T_NVSA[1].jpg" alt=""></span></a></li>
          
    	<li><a href="#">Bernhard Riesner<span class="info">
			<h1>Bernhard Riesner</h1><br>
            <p>Rückennummer: <br>
			Position: Tormann<br>
            Geburtsdatum: <br>
            im Verein seit: </p>
			<br>
		  <img src="img/team kompr/Bernhard_Riesner[1].jpg" alt=""></span></a></li>
          
    </ul>
    
    <h2>Feldspieler</h2>
    
    <ul>
    	<li><a href="#">Mirsad Halilovic<span class="info">
			<h1>Mirsad Halilovic</h1><br>
            <p>Rückennummer: <br>
			Position: <br>
            Geburtsdatum: <br>
            im Verein seit: </p>
			<br>
		  <img src="img/team kompr/Mirsad-HALILOVIC[1].jpg" alt=""></span></a></li>
            
    	<li><a href="#">Josef Schaupp<span class="info">
			<h1>Josef Schaupp</h1><br>
            <p>Rückennummer: <br>
			Position: <br>
            Geburtsdatum: <br>
            im Verein seit: </p>
			<br>
		  <img src="img/team kompr/Schaupp_Josef_V_NVSA[1].jpg" alt=""></span></a></li>
            
    	<li><a href="#">Sebastian Holzer<span class="info">
			<h1>Sebastian Holzer</h1><br>
            <p>Rückennummer: <br>
			Position: <br>
            Geburtsdatum: <br>
            im Verein seit: </p>
			<br>
		  <img src="img/team kompr/Holzer_Sebastian_M_SC_Wienerwald[1].jpg" alt=""></span></a></li>
            
    	<li><a href="#">Markus Zwölfer<span class="info">
			<h1>Markus Zwölfer</h1><br>
            <p>Rückennummer: <br>
			Position: <br>
            Geburtsdatum: <br>
            im Verein seit: </p>
			<br>
		  <img src="img/team kompr/Markus-Zwoelfer[1].jpg" alt=""></span></a></li>
            
    	<li><a href="#">Christian Stubenreiter<span class="info">
			<h1>Christian Stubenreiter</h1><br>
            <p>Rückennummer: <br>
			Position: <br>
            Geburtsdatum: <br>
            im Verein seit: </p>
			<br>
		  <img src="img/team kompr/Christian_STRUBREITER[1].jpg" alt=""></span></a></li>
             
    	<li><a href="#">Thomas Rupp<span class="info">
			<h1>Thomas Rupp</h1><br>
            <p>Rückennummer: <br>
			Position: <br>
            Geburtsdatum: <br>
            im Verein seit: </p>
			<br>
		  <img src="img/team kompr/Rupp_Thomas_V_SC_Goettlesbrunn[1].jpg" alt=""></span></a></li>
            
    	<li><a href="#">Ferki Hasani<span class="info">
			<h1>Ferki Hasani</h1><br>
            <p>Rückennummer: <br>
			Position: <br>
            Geburtsdatum: <br>
            im Verein seit: </p>
			<br>
		  <img src="img/team kompr/Hasani,-Ferki-big[1].jpg" alt=""></span></a></li>
          
    	<li><a href="#">Thomas Werschnik<span class="info">
			<h1>Thomas Werschnik</h1><br>
            <p>Rückennummer: <br>
			Position: <br>
            Geburtsdatum: <br>
            im Verein seit: </p>
			<br>
		  <img src="img/team kompr/Werschnik,-Thomas-big[1].jpg" alt=""></span></a></li>
          
    	<li><a href="#">Michael Matzinger<span class="info">
			<h1>Michael Matzinger</h1><br>
            <p>Rückennummer: <br>
			Position: <br>
            Geburtsdatum: <br>
            im Verein seit: </p>
			<br>
		  <img src="img/team kompr/Matzinger-Michel[1].jpg" alt=""></span></a></li>
            
    	<li><a href="#">Martin Schöndorfer<span class="info">
			<h1>Martin Schöndorfer</h1><br>
            <p>Rückennummer: <br>
			Position: <br>
            Geburtsdatum: <br>
            im Verein seit: </p>
			<br>
		  <img src="img/team kompr/Schoendorfer,-Martin-big[1].jpg" alt=""></span></a></li>
             
    	<li><a href="#">Alexander Munz<span class="info">
			<h1>Alexander Munz</h1><br>
            <p>Rückennummer: <br>
			Position: <br>
            Geburtsdatum: <br>
            im Verein seit: </p>
			<br>
		  <img src="img/team kompr/Alexander-Munz[1].jpg" alt=""></span></a></li>
             
    	<li><a href="#">Ronald Werschnik<span class="info">
			<h1>Ronald Werschnik</h1><br>
            <p>Rückennummer: <br>
			Position: <br>
            Geburtsdatum: <br>
            im Verein seit: </p>
			<br>
		  <img src="img/team kompr/Werschnik,-Thomas-big[1].jpg" alt=""></span></a></li>
             
    	<li><a href="#">Joachim Eisinger<span class="info">
			<h1>Joachim Eisinger</h1><br>
            <p>Rückennummer: <br>
			Position: <br>
            Geburtsdatum: <br>
            im Verein seit: </p>
			<br>
		  <img src="img/team kompr/Joachim-Eisinger[1].jpg" alt=""></span></a></li>
             
    	<li><a href="#">Matthias Stanitzky<span class="info">
			<h1>Matthias Stanitzky</h1><br>
            <p>Rückennummer: <br>
			Position: <br>
            Geburtsdatum: <br>
            im Verein seit: </p>
			<br>
		  <img src="img/team kompr/Stanitzky_Matthias_big[1].jpg" alt=""></span></a></li>
              
    	<li><a href="#">Philip Herzog<span class="info">
			<h1>Philipp Herzog</h1><br>
            <p>Rückennummer: <br>
			Position: <br>
            Geburtsdatum: <br>
            im Verein seit: </p>
			<br>
		  <img src="img/team kompr/Herzog_Philipp_big[1].jpg" alt=""></span></a></li>
              
    	<li><a href="#">Alexander Meinhardt<span class="info">
			<h1>Alexander Meinhardt</h1><br>
            <p>Rückennummer: <br>
			Position: <br>
            Geburtsdatum: <br>
            im Verein seit: </p>
			<br>
		  <img src="img/team kompr/Meinhardt_Alexander_big[1].jpg" alt=""></span></a></li>
               
    	<li><a href="#">Michael Lampl<span class="info">
			<h1>Michael Lampl</h1><br>
            <p>Rückennummer: <br>
			Position: <br>
            Geburtsdatum: <br>
            im Verein seit: </p>
			<br>
		  <img src="img/team kompr/Michael-Lampl[1].jpg" alt=""></span></a></li>
               
    	<li><a href="#">Philipp Kellner<span class="info">
			<h1>Philipp Kellner</h1><br>
            <p>Rückennummer: <br>
			Position: <br>
            Geburtsdatum: <br>
            im Verein seit: </p>
			<br>
		  <img src="img/team kompr/nobild.jpg" alt=""></span></a></li>
                
    	<li><a href="#">Wolfgang Knedlik<span class="info">
			<h1>Wolfgang Knedlik</h1><br>
            <p>Rückennummer: <br>
			Position: <br>
            Geburtsdatum: <br>
            im Verein seit: </p>
			<br>
		  <img src="img/team kompr/Knedlik-Wolfgang[1].jpg" alt=""></span></a></li>
    
            
    </ul>
    
</div>
```


lg.

napsi


----------



## SpiceLab (14. September 2010)

Welche der beiden enthaltenen *overflow*-Regeln funktioniert denn nicht?

Die Klasse .SubFieldLeft existiert in deinem gezeigten HTML-Schnipsel überhaupt nicht, und für <h1> (#MainFieldCenter h1) fehlt eine Höhenangabe, damit *overflow* überhaupt greift.

Übrigens bleiben alle *z-index*-Regeln wirkungslos, wenn für das jeweilige Element keine Angabe zur Positionsart *position* (absolute, relative, fixed) genannt wird.


----------



## napsi (14. September 2010)

Hallo!

Funktionieren tut er im id="MainFieldCenter" nicht.

da ich mir .inc arbeite, habe ich nur den herausgenommen, der betroffen ist.

Bitte um Hilfe

lg.

Napsi


----------



## SpiceLab (14. September 2010)

napsi hat gesagt.:


> Funktionieren tut er im id="MainFieldCenter" nicht.


Für diese ID ist in deinem vorgestellten CSS-Code überhaupt  keine *overflow*-Regel vorgesehen:


```
#MainFieldCenter {
    margin-top: 2px;
    margin-right: 2px;
    width:585px;
    height:596px;
    border:2px;
    border-color:#FF4B10;
    background-color:#FFF;
    border-style:solid;
    float:right;
    padding:10px 10px 0 10px;
}
```


----------



## napsi (14. September 2010)

fehler gefunden


----------



## SpiceLab (14. September 2010)

napsi hat gesagt.:


> fehler gefunden



Jo - siehe meine letzte Antwort 

Damit kannste den Thread als erledigt markieren.


----------

